
No reports of coronavirus in Yosemite but sewage analysis showed dozens of cases - bookofjoe
https://www.sfchronicle.com/health/article/There-were-no-reports-of-coronavirus-in-Yosemite-15414351.php#photo-19688420
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/x9deI](https://archive.vn/x9deI)

